# 3 + 4 = 7 (Pics)



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, we had our original three mice, Kiki, Terru and Sprite. Well Tuesday 5th i picked up two does. A broken chocolate tan and a ressesive yellow (I think). Then last Sunday i got my two from Miss.Understood, a doe and a buck  
Then have all recieved names and are settled into two groups and a loner buck now. 
Kiki is with Koi (The doe from miss) as everyone else picked on her where as Kiki tried to protect her, curled up around her to try and stop the others attacking her and Kiki ended up in a fight with her sister Terru for it. So they are living in a cage together. Koi is expecting a litter in the next week or so and Kiki is the perfect nanny  
The stunning buck lives on his own, duh. His name is Bandit, because he's a tough guy and beat up Art's simese buck baby on the way from miss. He's a real sweety, loves to be handled and he and Riley are fast becoming best friends, which I didn't expect. His agility training started a few days ago, he's taking longer to master it than Pepsi did, but he's not exactly a numb nuts either, he wants the food and knows how to get it, just a bit stuborn I think.
The other two does, Nazoomi and Neeka are the two i got on the 5th, they are around 9 weeks old and looking pretty big. I'm confident Neeka is pregnant and I'm just going to let her stay with the group she's in, I'm sure her sister and the other ladies will help her out. My original home was to have Neeka and Koi have a shared nest, but they apparently hate eachother. There was constant bikering between the pair for two days, and Koi is a fair bit smaller being around two weeks younger. 
I have taken some decent photos but my little sister lots the camera cable so i'll post them when my new cable comes  Maybe by then i'll have some baby pictures to share too 

EDITT:
The camera cable was magically found in the child's room x_x anywho, here are the pics 
http://www.ziga-moo.webs.com/mice.html
Not sure how to resize them so a link to the gallery will have to do


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They look lovely - I especially like the little yellow mousie


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

She's a sweety. Far more agile than the others and she loves to prove it on their zipwire.


----------

